# black widow enclosure



## catfishrod69 (Nov 21, 2010)

as of right now i have my black widow in a big vial with air holes....and i was wanting to move her into something new....was wondering if i could hear what all you guys keep yours in, or see some pics...i was thinkin about a small plastic critter keeper....maybeish....thanks  http://s32.photobucket.com/albums/d29/catfishrod69/?action=view&current=DSCF3463.jpg


----------



## Canth (Nov 21, 2010)

I've had the best luck keeping them in half-gallon jars from walmart. They're good sized and are easy to perform maintenance in.


----------



## Widowman10 (Nov 21, 2010)

hey, read this and for information, this.


----------



## DoucheBgalo (Nov 21, 2010)

Yeah, I used to have one. I kept her in a pickle jar and she lived there for almost a year. haha.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 22, 2010)

good info thanks...



Widowman10 said:


> hey, read this and for information, this.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 23, 2010)

last night i converted her into a large arboreal deli cup with sticks arranged into a tee pee...she made alot of webbing within a hour...ill probably just keep her in that for good....seems to work out...


----------



## DoucheBgalo (Nov 24, 2010)

lol yeah. Black Widows really don't need a lot of maintenance. Just give her bugs every once in a while. Hell, they can be found in real skeevy places like gross public bathrooms or whatever. I think a deli cup would be a way better improvement than that.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 26, 2010)

yeah really....especially the bathrooms i went in at the local fleamarket while i was down there...haha...they were worse than the ones where i work, which i thought was impossible




DoucheBgalo said:


> lol yeah. Black Widows really don't need a lot of maintenance. Just give her bugs every once in a while. Hell, they can be found in real skeevy places like gross public bathrooms or whatever. I think a deli cup would be a way better improvement than that.


----------

